# What's your favourite Regi?



## alonsyalonso (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey personally I love all of the Regi's Regice, Registeel, Regirock and even Regigigas. So just say whether you like the Regi's, what you think of them, pictures or just how cool they are!


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

I love them. I don't know why, other than that I also like the whole 'golem' concept. Also, how enigmatic they were in RSE, especially before I knew what they were or how to get them (just saw them on a poster that I'm still looking for).

I just wish they learned their good moves (Stone Edge, Ice Beam, Iron Head) at lower levels because I'm lazy. 

But yeah I love them, that's half the reason I like the lucario movie.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

most boring legendary trio imo

S/E/R > A/Z/M > U/A/M > R/R/R


----------



## Jetx (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

The Regis are awesome. Way better than the three pixy pokémon


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

Never liked the Regis. They didnt learn any good attacks.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*



Vyraura said:


> I love them. I don't know why, other than that I also like the whole 'golem' concept. Also, how enigmatic they were in RSE, especially before I knew what they were or how to get them (just saw them on a poster that I'm still looking for).
> 
> I just wish they learned their good moves (Stone Edge, Ice Beam, Iron Head) at lower levels because I'm lazy.
> 
> But yeah I love them, that's half the reason I like the lucario movie.


I so agree

In the games and pics Regice was always my favourite, then registeel then regigigas and lastly regirock. Lucario movie actually made regirock look and sound really cool


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

Regirock has always been my favourite. I can't explain why.



> Lucario movie actually made regirock look and sound really cool


Now that makes me want to watch the movie even more. D:


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

Regis are... Alright to me. Before I knew the likes of Serebii and other internet Pokemon guides, I just heard from friends how to get Regis, and I got all of them myself except for Regice, which my friend got for me. Little did I know that they had horrible attacks.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

They have awesome attacks in D/P, and can be taught moves making them BL on up for comp play which I think is awesome.


Also agreeing with Pikachu Goddess.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

I think they're cool, but-
In the Mystery of Mew movie they were damn right scary. Because they were all like "beep bop boop" and the music gave me shivers. x.X


----------



## PichuK (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

They are boring. There is nothing that makes me like them. 
(Kanto trio > Jhoto trio > Sinnoh trio > Hoenn trio)


----------



## @lex (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

I like them, because they are so... mystic... :3 I mean, remember just finding that cave and interpreting that Braille using the booklet and the music and the opening doors and oooh! Sure, they're not the greatest battlers, but the music!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

Registeel's cry is awesome.

The Regis are OK, I guess. I'm not a massive fan of any Legendary Trios really.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

Worst legendary trio ever *Period.* If I had to choose a favorite then Regice but really I hate them all.


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*

Unfortunately I just don't like them. To me, they're just three beings that are pretty weird-looking that don't have a purpose. But I would say the same about Nosepass too.. *shrug*


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 14, 2008)

Yay, legendary trashcans!

... I don't think so.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 14, 2008)

they are all ugley stone things...and ice and steel,stell is basicly refined rocks


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 14, 2008)

They're cool. I like registeel the best.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: The Regi Palace*



cheesecake said:


> I think they're cool, but-
> In the Mystery of Mew movie they were damn right scary. Because they were all like "beep bop boop" and the music gave me shivers. x.X


D: But that's how I started to like the Regis! I used to hate them, then I saw the movie... And I was all "Wow." And I loved them. 



Vyraura said:


> I love them. I don't know why, other than that I also like the whole 'golem' concept. Also, how enigmatic they were in RSE, especially before I knew what they were or how to get them (just saw them on a poster that I'm still looking for).


Exactly. I love how you have to figure out the code to catch the Regis... I also love how they were placed in such mysterious places, with the six rocks surrounding them and the code you have to figure out to get in... 

Regis are awesome. Too bad their moves suck, and they're really hard to draw.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE THEM ALL! Regice was my favorite pokemon for a while, even. Registeels just cool, and Regigigas, and Regirock and ABLABLABLABLABLAH!!!!!111

...
I like all of them. :)


----------



## Ice tiger (Sep 19, 2008)

Yuk, I don't like any of them they are scary, sound scary, and look retarded.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the trio, don't really have much an opinion on Regigigas though, but the name rocks. XP

I like Regice the most, as I just like ice pokemon more than steel and rock. But Registeel is fun to say. :D

But they need better moves. *nodnod*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't really like them.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't really get how anyone is all "I hate x Pokemon." What is there to hate? Even if x isn't the most creative, it still advances the continuity. :| The only Pokemon I actually hate is Arceus, just because I hate the idea of there being a god of Pokemon, especially if the god of Pokemon is that... thing. 

Anyway, the Regis are really cool because of the long and complicated methods it takes to capture them. I just hope it's just as hard to catch them in Platinum as it is in RSE. I voted Registeel because he's the coolest, but they all rock.


----------



## Kithic (Sep 21, 2008)

I like regirock because it was the first one I caught, with a GREATBALL, at four in the morning. It was a great way to start the day. :D Unfortunately, I never use it, despite making plans for it to pwn in the contests.


----------



## Wymsy (Sep 22, 2008)

My favourite Regi is Regice because it's such an annoying bitch in battle. I love using it.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't like any of them, to be honest. If I had to pick, I'd say Regice, but I voted none because I just think they're a bit boring.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 22, 2008)

I dislike all three and as Dannichu said, if I must pick one, I'd pick Regice. My reasoning behind this is purely due to typing. I like Ice, hate rock and hate steel.

I really dislike Regigagas.

Regigas? More like Regi-giga-ass.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Regice

But I like Registeel as well.


----------



## Daigonite (Sep 23, 2008)

Registeel FTW!

I like regice too, but Regigigas looks retarded.


----------

